# Promote the Wollemi Pine, back from extinction



## Ekka (Dec 15, 2006)

Now available for sale around the globe.

http://www.wollemipine.com/


----------



## bigbadbob (Dec 15, 2006)

I remember when they discovered those, quite an interesting article. What else is hiding in Australia!!!!!!


----------



## JayD (Dec 18, 2006)

I agree lets bring back the dino plant,LOL,no serious but let promote proper education about where to plant,how to look after as-well,..so we don't have to whach em up the road!!imagine some citizen plants to close to the house??? They would never get permission to rectify there problem...so the public being the public would take matters into their own hands,so yes lets do this but with proper planting guide to how big they get how fast they reach maturity..how much space circumference wise do they need,just so they do have a future not just a brief reprieve!


----------



## Bob Reeves (Aug 3, 2008)

*Sequoia Gigantica*

I live in Florida and have one in my front yard I brought back from Ben Lomond CA and planted
in 1977. It has withstood two nights of 25 degrees F and several hurricanes.
It is about 25 feet tall and 31 inches diameter at the base. I call it my
Sequoia bonzai plant. It's going thru a hard time now. The top has died
and parts of a lot of the branches are dying. We live on the water and
the constant afternoon on-shore breeze has also bent it toward the inland.
If anyone has any suggestions, I would sure appreciate it. Would like to
try and save this one. Thanks in advance !!


----------

